# Trails um Bozen herum



## ChrisMarx (24. Februar 2011)

Servus Forumgemeinde,


ich habe vor in den Pfingstferien nach Bozen/Meran zu fahren und bin auf der suche nach Freeride Trails, am besten mit Beförderung nach oben mit der Bahn 
Ich hab schon z.B. den Kohlern-Trail gefunden, wobei ich gelesen hab, dass die Bahn keine Mountainbikes mehr transportiert. Weiß jemand darüber mehr?



Wär gut, wenn ihr mir ein paar Freeride/Singetrails vorschlagen könntet (eben am besten mit Beförderung über Bahn).



Weiß jemand zufällig wann der Bikepark Canazei 2011 aufmacht? Habe dazu keine genauen Daten gefunden bzw. nur die veralteten von 2010.






Danke im Vorraus
Chris


----------



## kroun (24. Februar 2011)

ChrisMarx schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab schon z.B. den Kohlern-Trail gefunden, wobei ich gelesen hab, dass die Bahn keine Mountainbikes mehr transportiert. ...



des sich wohl a schmarren ... wer sagt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisMarx (24. Februar 2011)

"Die Seilbahn transportiert seit Mitte April 2008 keine Mountainbiker mehr."


dann ist das wohl eine Fehlinformation....zum Glück 


Kann mit jemand andere Trails empfehlen=
Weiß jemand wann der Canazeibikepark 2011 aufmacht?


----------



## dieSuse (25. Februar 2011)

Schau doch einfach mal bei powdertrails vorbei. Da gibt es ein ganzes Freeridepaket an Pfingsten.. den ganzen Tag geile Trails.


----------



## lowtech (25. Februar 2011)

auf der seite gibts einiges an infos:
http://www.mountainbike.bz

ich persönlich finde diesen trail super! nicht nur von der aussicht, man fährt direkt über der stadt durch steilen,
felsdurchsetzten wald.
man kann natürlich auch mit der seilbahn rauffahren, wenn man mag:

http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/bozen-umgebung/1709-bozen-jenesien-6-runde.html#

lg daniel


----------



## Kurt (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kann auch bestätigen dass es beim Kohlerntrail keine Probleme gibt.
Dort wird den ganzen Winter über gefahren. Die Abfahrt ist auch komplett schneefrei
Ihr könnt ja mal auf Facebook mit den Jungs Kontakt aufnehmen: Downhilltrack Kohlern


----------



## Cove Rider (28. Februar 2011)

War vor drei Tagen für drei Tage am Kohlern, einfach der Hammer. Der Ritten lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Oder vielleicht lag es da dran, das wir einen nicht so guten "Führer" hatten, der meinte die Trails dort zu kennen. 80 Prozent Straße (wo die Bremsscheiben blau geglüht haben!) und 20 Prozent Trail. Ich versteh unter "Trails" oder DH-Tracks bissl was anderes


----------



## petzl (28. Februar 2011)

Cove Rider schrieb:


> War vor drei Tagen für drei Tage am Kohlern, einfach der Hammer. Der Ritten lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Oder vielleicht lag es da dran, das wir einen nicht so guten "Führer" hatten, der meinte die Trails dort zu kennen. 80 Prozent Straße (wo die Bremsscheiben blau geglüht haben!) und 20 Prozent Trail. Ich versteh unter "Trails" oder DH-Tracks bissl was anderes



Das hört sich eher nach schlechten Führer an.


----------



## Kurt (28. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich aus kennt muss man am Ritten nur ca. 600 m Asphalt fahren. Sonst sind es 2,5 km und 200 Hm, ganz zum Schluß sind dann immer noch ca. 150 Hm Asphalt mit dabei.

Da habt ihr wohl einige nette Trails aus gelassen


----------



## petzl (28. Februar 2011)

@ChrisMarx

Die Katzenleiter in Meran ist auch nicht schlecht. Am einfachsten benutzt die Seilbahn Meran2000. Leider muss man erst viel über Forstweg rollen, aber es lohnt sich dann wirklich.


----------



## ChrisMarx (1. März 2011)

danke für die schnellen antworten 


ich werd mir warscheinlich ein Quartier in der nähe von Meran suchen, dann sollten die wege nicht zu weit sein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hades121 (4. April 2011)

Hi,

wie ist es mit der Legalität der Trails? Hatte gehört, dass bis auf Kohlern fast alles verboten wurde. Speziell am Ritten.
Ich will keinen Downhilltrack, nur ein paar Trails ...

Hades121


----------



## VoodooChile (4. April 2011)

Schwer vorstellbar für eine Bike-Region. 

Hier ist doch der Standard-Knaller für die Gegend: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-grossen-schleife-rund-um-tramin.251437.2.htm


----------



## Kurt (4. April 2011)

Als damals die Geschichte mit der 1,5m Regelung am Ritten raus kam, haben die Gemeindepolitiker ordentlich eins auf die Mütze bekommen. Da Biker, Reiter (für die gilt die Regelung auch) und einige Landespolitiker sich gegen die Regelung aussprachen.
Geändert hat sich bisher nichts, da es nicht möglich ist die vielen Trails auf dem Ritten zu kontrollieren. Förster wollen nicht kontrollieren und Gemeindepolizei hat keine Zeit.
Solange sich alle normal auf den Trails verhalten wird sich da nichts ändern.


----------



## emvau (4. April 2011)

... und nicht zu vergessen Motocrosser, die mir am Ritten auch schon entgegen kamen... :-D


----------



## der-Schieber (5. April 2011)

*wer ist als Freerider am 28.04 unten in Bozen ?? Weiterfahrt dann abends zum Garda*


----------



## Freeriderin (5. April 2011)

Cove Rider schrieb:


> War vor drei Tagen für drei Tage am Kohlern, einfach der Hammer. Der Ritten lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Oder vielleicht lag es da dran, das wir einen nicht so guten "Führer" hatten, der meinte die Trails dort zu kennen. 80 Prozent Straße (wo die Bremsscheiben blau geglüht haben!) und 20 Prozent Trail. Ich versteh unter "Trails" oder DH-Tracks bissl was anderes



Da hattet ihr definitiv einen falschen Führer. Ritten macht richtig Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niiils (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin jetzt in den osternferien in der nähe von bozen und werde auch für einen tag nach bozen farhn um dort zu freeriden. 
Es gibt ja dort drei gondelbahnenn, von denen aus der rittentrail, der kohlern trail und der jenesien trail  führt. Nun hatte ich eigentlich nich vor mir für diesen tag einen führer anzulegen, der mir die trails zeigt. Ist es schwierig die trails zu finden und gibt es brauchbares kartenmaterial dafür oder sonstige beschreibungen die einen weiterhelfen die trails zu finden?
und noch eine frage: ein enduro mit 160 mm vorne udn hinten reicht doch oder?

Mfg Nils


----------



## lorenzp (13. April 2011)

Niiils schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> und noch eine frage: ein enduro mit 160 mm vorne udn hinten reicht doch oder?



Nein ab 2011 darf man in die Alpen nur noch mit 200mm  Federweg und 20kg bikes )))))))
Was für ne frage, kopfschüttel


----------



## Niiils (14. April 2011)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Nein ab 2011 darf man in die Alpen nur noch mit 200mm  Federweg und 20kg bikes )))))))
> Was für ne frage, kopfschüttel




Ich hab gerfragt ob ein 160mm enduro für die trails dort ausreicht und nicht , ob man da mitn enduro fahren darf oder nich xDD das ist mir schon klar^^


----------



## Pakalolo (14. April 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach reicht das locker bzw. halte ich ein wendiges Enduro auf manchen Strecken bzw. Teilabschnitten eher besser als einen Downhiller
Ride on!


----------



## Niiils (14. April 2011)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach reicht das locker bzw. halte ich ein wendiges Enduro auf manchen Strecken bzw. Teilabschnitten eher besser als einen Downhiller
> Ride on!



Okay, vielen dank für den tipp. dann werd ich wohl mein enduro mit dorthin nehmen


----------

